# new girl needing to lose midsection



## 1babyjo (Nov 3, 2011)

hi everyone. im new here and interested in losing my midsection. im only 5'1" and weigh 125 lbs, but it isn't evenly distributed at all, its all in my midsection.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*1babyjo* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 3, 2011)

welcome babyjo. best of luck in your ventures


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome. What's your plan?


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 3, 2011)

Built said:


> Welcome. What's your plan?



Got a conversation going in the Diet forum already!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/146832-new-girl-needing-advice.html


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 4, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome!~ glad to have you aboard.  if you have any questions pm me and i will be glad to help you out bud =]


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to IM. This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  You came to the right place.


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome - remember - slow and steady


----------



## doohgk (Nov 10, 2011)

good luck


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Mig139 (Nov 10, 2011)

Post some pictures, we be able to help you better!


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## RonsterM (Nov 15, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jonesbaby (Nov 16, 2011)

1babyjo said:


> hi everyone. im new here and interested in losing my midsection. im only 5'1" and weigh 125 lbs, but it isn't evenly distributed at all, its all in my midsection.



look up user StephCostas. She has a lot of great advice and motivation for women. Hope this helps.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 16, 2011)

welcome! (pics for the win  hahaha


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## StephCostas (Nov 16, 2011)

1babyjo said:


> hi everyone. im new here and interested in losing my midsection. im only 5'1" and weigh 125 lbs, but it isn't evenly distributed at all, its all in my midsection.



HEY GIRL!!
Welcome!! Just like jonesbaby mentioned, I can help you with any questions you have. Midsections always tricky for us girls! Is it a specific issue you have (just had a baby etc) or is it just the ol' love handles problem? Let me know and I'd love to help you out!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 16, 2011)

1babyjo said:


> hi everyone. im new here and interested in losing my midsection. im only 5'1" and weigh 125 lbs, but it isn't evenly distributed at all, its all in my midsection.


 hey on a more serioues note this is the meber into section. ask you question in a more specific thread area. my girl is also trying to cut up the mid section more. i understand its a little harder and different for woman so im willing to steal any advice to u get to help her so please ask lmao. also be a little more specific. a little more of ur workouts and stuff. the more info the ppl om here no the better they can help u!  goodluck!


----------

